# Trouble Adjusting to a Jazz III



## Handbanana (Jul 27, 2010)

I normally just use a Tortex 1.14 but after being bugged i made the switch and decided to try em out...Is there a certain technique to holding this damn thing? I feel a total lack of fingernail upon me.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 27, 2010)

I had that problem for probably a year with using Jazz III's, my index finger would have half of its nail ground to nothing all the time  

I eventually adjusted my pick attack very slightly and made it so my nail never hits the strings (it also made my attack more accurate cause my nail wasn't gliding over the string first every time). Jazz III's definitely take some getting used to but they are by far my favorite pick shape.


----------



## Beef McStud (Jul 28, 2010)

getting used too?
i might have gotten lucky but i was instantly able to use em. and i loved em.

been using nothing but them ever since. altho i wish they made em alot thicker. i used to use 3mm picks that were awesome but not jazz 3 sized


----------



## ivancic1al (Jul 28, 2010)

Same here, although very early on, my guitar teacher made me use really tiny picks so that I would get out of the habit of using 3 fingers to grip it with. I used these:






For about a year and then switched to regular picks. which always felt big to me. the fenders always felt small, so Jazz IIIs were a perfect medium.


----------



## liquidcow (Jul 28, 2010)

I see no need to use them if you're not comfortable with them. I find them kind of helpful for some fiddly lead stuff but they're not good for chunky rhythm stuff so I just use standard Tortex ones like I always have. Go with what works for you rather than what someone's told you to use.


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Beef McStud said:


> getting used too?
> i might have gotten lucky but i was instantly able to use em. and i loved em.
> 
> been using nothing but them ever since. altho i wish they made em alot thicker. i used to use 3mm picks that were awesome but not jazz 3 sized



Dunlop Stubbys are the same shape, and they make 3mm sized picks.

As for the topic itself, liquidcow speaks the truth.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 30, 2010)

When I first used a Jazz III it was love at first sight. That's the only reason I use it. Not cause it took me a year to get used to it. It's not like good music that takes a while to "get", if you're not comfortable with using the pick, don't. Unless your case is that you feel like you're not comfortable with ANY pick. In that case, work your way to comfyness with the Jazz IIIs.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 30, 2010)

Try the Carbon Fiber Jazz III Max Grip


----------



## Semi-pro (Jul 30, 2010)

If you're using the regular ones, then maybe you should try the JazzIII XL version. Gives the benefits of a JazzIII, but almost as easy to grip as your average tortex 






Although i personally agree with liquidcow, if you wanna chug yer fiddle, keep a regular sized pick at hand One day after a long while of using JazzIII's I tried a tortex and it felt so good for riffing, although a bit clumsy for leads. But, I figured that if Dimebag, Paul Gilbert or EVH never needed JazzIII's, then maybe i should just quit messing around with the picks and practise more


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jul 30, 2010)

I personally like the Jazz III's for everything, rather or not it's a lead. I just feel like I always have much more accuracy, better attack, more control, and that overall it just works better.


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 1, 2010)

eclipsex1 said:


> I personally like the Jazz III's for everything, rather or not it's a lead. I just feel like I always have much more accuracy, better attack, more control, and that overall it just works better.



this.


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think Jazz IIIs give more attack than a full size pick, I have to strain my hand to get the same "chug" power out of a regular pick that I can get with no effort using an XL Jazz III. I find the XL superior in every way, they are much easier to push through the strings, making even leads easier than with the small ones. They glide over strings the same way and have even more attack. Love XL Jazz IIIs, don't think I'll use anything else now.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess it all comes down to personal preferance and how you like to hold your pick and pick hand. I find the Jazz III picks to be tiny and really easy to drop when my hands get sweaty from live performance. I carve extra "waffle" grip into a green Tortex and I feel most comfortable. 




When I was looking for the pic above I found that Dunlop makes the Tortex in a "jazz" shape as well... Tortex M3


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 1, 2010)

I prefer the .88's because of the mass, but I've been using the black jazz III's due to shortage of .88's. If you like the grip of tortex and the speed of jazz III's, you could try the sharp tortex, or maybe the gators as they have rounded edges for speed.


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Aug 2, 2010)

I really dislike Jazz III's for some reason. They're really good for fast lead picking, but I don't feel like I can "dig" into my strings and get the tone that I want out of them.


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 2, 2010)

Whiskey_Funeral said:


> I really dislike Jazz III's for some reason. They're really good for fast lead picking, but I don't feel like I can "dig" into my strings and get the tone that I want out of them.


So strange that people say this, I find the extreme opposite. Especially with the XL size ones. They not only dig through, they slice through quickly allowing quick playing without getting stuck.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Aug 2, 2010)

I used the Purple Tortex ones for a long time, and then tried the Jazz-III. I liked it for leads, but it was too thick and I couldn't get the chunk and attack for riffage.

Then I found the H3. Man I love it!!!
I can do the lead stuff like with a Jazz-III, but still get awesome thrash tones and crystal-clear definition for Rhythm work.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never been able to use the Jazz IIIs. They just don't feel right to me. I strongly recommend the Ultex sharps. They're very clear and articulate.


----------



## Valserp (Aug 11, 2010)

I've also had trouble with the Jazz III and decided to stick with Dunlop Tortex 1.0

Off topic - I always grind my index finger's nail in the strings. I thought it was normal o.o You mean I am THAT fucked up in my technique?


----------



## jymellis (Aug 11, 2010)

i use the .88 green tortex. normal shaped.


----------



## BrandonARC (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive been using jazz III's for years now. I love them, but when one isnt around and i have to use a normal sized pick, it feels massive. only downside.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 11, 2010)

I buy 2 or 3 picks every time i go into a music store, and having done so since about 1994 or 95, I have a lot of different picks. Shortly after I started playing, I'd see people try out a guitar somewhere, and gripe about not being able to play because they didn't have one of their own picks. I always thought that was kind of silly, so I've never stuck with one style exclusively, and I can pretty much use anything now.

The only picks I've encountered that I can't use are anything thinner than a .50, or one of those huge pointed triangle picks.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 11, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I prefer the .88's because of the mass, but I've been using the black jazz III's due to shortage of .88's. If you like the grip of tortex and the speed of jazz III's, you could try the sharp tortex, or maybe the gators as they have rounded edges for speed.


 


i love these picks 

i have never tried the jazz iii, i might just have to too see what hype is about


----------



## Jtizzle (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't play half as good if I'm not using a JazzIII or a similar sized pick. If I'm using other picks (larger sized) I can't sweep, tremolo pick, or play leads in general. Even my chords lose quality when I play with a larger pick, if I ever pick them. With larger picks I have to slide my fingers around more for everything. It's really not the grip. I have really good grip no matter the pick, it's pretty much the speed and the control I get with it.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Aug 11, 2010)

I personally can't use a full sized pick any more. Well, I guess I can use them, but I feel like I suck when I do. I use the black ones, but I love the Ultex version, I just can't seem to find them anymore.

Use what makes you comfortable. 

Someone mentioned the stubby picks...I got some because they were teh only one that were small like the Jazz III's...the point just wore away in about 2 hours. I don't recommend them if you have a hard pick attack, like myself.


----------



## Junnage (Aug 17, 2010)

The Ultex Jazz III's are awesome. They feel and sound like a Jazz III, but they don't wear away as fast.


----------



## Vision (Aug 29, 2010)

Junnage said:


> The Ultex Jazz III's are awesome. They feel and sound like a Jazz III, but they don't wear away as fast.



This. And they get sticky when your hand gets sweaty on-stage, so they don't move around. Best pick ever made.


----------



## dantel666 (Aug 29, 2010)

I love the Tortex Jazz III but they wear out so fast.


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 29, 2010)

I've always used the .73mm Tortex's but wanted to try a Jazz III because of the hype. Having read that they're smaller than a regular pick, I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 29, 2010)

setsuna7 said:


> Try the Carbon Fiber Jazz III Max Grip


 


I use these (and the normal Jazz III's). I had some luck using the thin "stubby" picks as well.


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't be arsed to pay the extra for a max grip, so I just score my Jazz III to give me more purchase. Saying this, I really would like to try a redbear pick at some point.


----------



## Zamm Bell (Aug 30, 2010)

Ibanez grip picks anyone?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 31, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Can't be arsed to pay the extra for a max grip, so I just score my Jazz III to give me more purchase. Saying this, I really would like to try a redbear pick at some point.



Very good (I have three) but I've recently swtiched over to Jim Dunlop Jazztone 208's:






Why would I go from a £20 plectrum to one costing 50p? This isn't a reflection on the Red Bear picks as much as it is a comment on my technique and needs. I still love the Red Bear but being inbetween jobs I needed to find a cheap alternative that _wasn't_ a JazzIII - I simply find them too small. 

The Jazztones have a smooth, warm tone approaching that of the Red Bear and are slightly thicker which I have found to be of more use when considering playing dynamics.....and did I mention they were cheap? 

For the OP - don't feel pressured into playing with a Jazz III. They are great picks but so many other accomplished pickers and players use different picks that the only real recommendations I would ever have regarding them is:

1) Find something YOU feel comfortable with
2) Pointed
3) 1mm + just to avoid unwanted flexibility.


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 31, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Very good (I have three) but I've recently swtiched over to Jim Dunlop Jazztone 208's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree! 20 bloody pounds for a plectrum? I saw some for 70p and thought that was steep.

Why would you need to spend £20 on a plectrum anyway when 50p do exactly the same thing? And when the pick attack depends on your right hand more than anything? Absolute silliness. Rant over.


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 31, 2010)

You're spending 20 - 50 pounds on guitar picks?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought one for £16/$25 but the 208 is 50p - like 80 cents or so? 

Way back at the beginning of the year received a Red Bear to review, was impressed and paid full price for another (bear in mind Jazz players have been spending serious money on picks for a long, long time now) to see what one made to my specifications (thickness/size) was actually like. I don't now and have never in the past baulked at paying a little more for picks because I'm incredibly fussy about them.

Too fussy perhaps 

They're very, very good. Tonally they're still better (IMO FWIW) than the Jazztone, they have better longevity than Ultex or Standard Jazz III's but even while there are some great players who absolutely swear by them (Guthrie Govan, Andy Wood) I don't think that the full price you pay is neccessarily what they're worth to everyone.

It might be a pyschological difference to some (and to them, worth the extra) it might be a difference other people can perceive (and I'm never going to say that it is short of doing exhaustive testing with a huge sample group) but as I said, I've since bought a 50p pick and use them for preferrence simply because any tonal difference I may or may not imagine isn't worth the price difference at this point in time.

Ultimately it's easy to knock them but without playing them it's very hard to do so other than subjectively and so given the positive feedback (plus the incredible back-orders they're inundated with) it's another subject that's going to polarise opinion. I will admit that the tonal differences are less obvious when playing through the usual rigs we see on SS.org rather than those with perhaps a little less gain......and we'll pay the extra for certain tonewoods so is it difficult to believe that different pick materials have an impact?

Pays yer money, takes yer choice


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 31, 2010)

If I had £20 to spend on picks, I'd buy Tortex .73mm picks in bulk and probably get like 60 of them.

I don't feel that plectrums determine your tone anywhere near as much as your own technique and your gear.

Plus, I lose a plectrum every few days somehow so it just wouldn't be economically viable for me


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 31, 2010)

I must admit those couple of moments where I misplaced the buggers have had me screaming and running around like a headless chicken....^^ Plectrums most definitely have an impact.....I suppose it's down to the individual to determine if the impact warrants the cost.

For me - nah, I'd rather just get a stainless steel pick for those moments when I want a really bright attack, a thinner JD for acoustic stuff, and the 208 the rest of the time....then have change for a kebab


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 31, 2010)

The thing is, it's one of the cheapest ways to change your sound. And I don't know about you guys but I get through jazz IIIs like nobody's business. I reckon if I were to spend £15 on a pick that I'd look after it a little better, lol. People spend a lot more money on things that alter your playing/tone a lot less, or at least more subtly.

Have you not noticed how a worn pick sounds different, or how roughing an edge up gives you more attack? Even if it's mostly placebo, it influences the way you play somewhat - perhaps in a good or a bad way. You don't know if you don't try.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 31, 2010)

if you don't like them you could always switch back...


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 31, 2010)

Zamm Bell said:


> Ibanez grip picks anyone?



I tried these and actually liked them a lot. I still feel best off with the regular shaped tortex ones though.

Oh and picks definitely _do_ affect your tone. Perhaps with something like Red Bear picks it's something you're far more likely to notice with acoustic playing, but believe me different shapes and sizes make a noticeable difference. It may be in part to do with how you play with them but it is also to do with the actual interaction they have with the string.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 31, 2010)

C2Aye said:


> I don't feel that plectrums determine your tone anywhere near as much as your own technique and your gear.


Though it is not a huge difference, when I switched from Fender picks to Dunlop Tortexes, I immediately noticed a difference. This was after less than a year of playing too, so my ears weren't too developed.


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 31, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2121192 said:


> Though it is not a hug difference, when I switched from Fender picks to Dunlop Tortexes, I immediately noticed a difference. This was after less than a year of playing too, so my ears weren't too developed.



Maybe it's because I've been using Tortex's for a couple of years that I wouldn't even think of changing picks


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 31, 2010)

Buying a pick for more than 2 dollars is absolutely absurd.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 1, 2010)

Eptaceros said:


> Buying a pick for more than 2 dollars is absolutely absurd.



YMMV ofc - some dudes think that paying for what they like is worth it, some don't. As I said, Jazzer's have been doing it for years and I can certainly hear a difference.......less so through a loud, crunchy rig


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 1, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> YMMV ofc - some dudes think that paying for what they like is worth it, some don't. As I said, Jazzer's have been doing it for years and I can certainly hear a difference.......less so through a loud, crunchy rig



Pat Metheny had a whole set of machines, both pnuematic and solenoid powered, to play instruments that are easily replicated by either using midi and virtual instruments, or even just get people to play the damn things.



I'll not be going down the jazzer's road any time soon


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 1, 2010)

^
Buuuuut...

A.) He get to do it with REAL instruments
B.) Doesn't have to put up with other musicians

I would love to play through that er... contraption?


----------



## DanielKRego (Sep 2, 2010)

I got Muhammed Suicmez's Ultex Jazz III when I met him at Brutal Assault in Czech Republic in August, but I can't get myself to actually use it to see how it works for me. What do you guys think of the Ultex Jazz III?


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 2, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2122870 said:


> ^
> Buuuuut...
> 
> A.) He get to do it with REAL instruments
> ...



Play jazz for 20 years and you'll get your chance


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 2, 2010)

C2Aye said:


> Pat Metheny had a whole set of machines, both pnuematic and solenoid powered, to play instruments that are easily replicated by either using midi and virtual instruments, or even just get people to play the damn things.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll not be going down the jazzer's road any time soon




That's a great video, I love Pat Metheny, but what in the world does that have to do with expensive guitar picks?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 3, 2010)

^ Nothing at all actually.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 3, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2124389 said:


> ^ Nothing at all actually.



Well, to be honest, the thread wasn't about expensive picks at all, but Jazz III's.

I just like being fluid with my topic of conversation.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 4, 2010)

Not a problem, I'm just a bit of a (humorous) smartass.


----------

